# Trail Maintenance Passion Thread



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Our sport is all about riding, wrenching and maintaining the trails we love. Let's get a good thread going that's dedicated to trail maintenance! Post em' up!:thumbsup:


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Yes!!! Trail maintenance! I love it, especially when they let me use the chainsaw!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

We were out there yesterday fixing water erosion.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice lookin' trail crew Jeff! Looks local, are you in New England?


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Lots of trailwork! I spend upwards of 60 hours a year working on trails.



























































































I could keep going, but I'll stop.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Fall raking...










Plus Rep for all who posted pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

screampint said:


> Lots of trailwork! I spend upwards of 60 hours a year working on trails.


Do you have pics of the bob trailer set up without tools in it? Just the racks?


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd like to join NIMBA, Norther Indiana's branch of the MBA, to help with trail maintenance and building. There is a new trail being built near me, so to help build it would be awesome. I dunno if I'd wanna spend all my free time on that. Or do these organizations not really spend days at a time working on trails?


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

screampint, is that last desert pic of the latest trail at Bookcliffs? If so, that is one sweet trail. If not, it is still one sweet trail.:thumbsup:


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

been taking my lunch breaks to do a little trail maintenance... almost have a rideable loop again after hurricane irene...


----------



## Heckled (Jan 31, 2004)

I would post some, but it appears my backside (the more photogenic side) is in multiples of your pics. Are you coming out to 18rd with us next weekend, or are you going to find some lame excuse like guiding to get out of it?


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

JSumner13 said:


> Nice lookin' trail crew Jeff! Looks local, are you in New England?


Just north of Pittsburgh. I always thing New England pics look like here


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I'll be out there.... Unless I get a client. 

I believe David has been signed up as a crew leader.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Yep! It still needs a bit of work, but it's open and rideable.


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

Trail building.

One of our local trails was destroyed in a tornado in 2008 and we are still rebuilding it.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

chris1911 said:


>


I need one of those! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Always sad when all that hard work goes away. Found this video about it. Not my video btw. Pretty sure it fits into this thread somehow. Nice pictures from everyone, keep up the hard work!






Builders V. Loggers from Andy Tran on Vimeo.


----------



## Mendobikesprite (Nov 19, 2009)

*Trail building machine*

This is what I use to build trails:thumbsup:


----------



## diggingtrail (Dec 12, 2009)

Here's one from our last workday. Major erosion from T.S. Lee closed a trail and made an intersection dangerous. We made the intersection safe again and put in additional drainage to prevent further damage.


----------



## diggingtrail (Dec 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Do you have pics of the bob trailer set up without tools in it? Just the racks?


Here's ours with just a few tools in it.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Much like the one we use, but it has metal instead.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

diggingtrail said:


> Here's ours with just a few tools in it.


Thanks mate. That's similar to mine, but I'm always on the lookout for ideas.


----------



## MtnBoiler (Aug 6, 2010)

I went out and did some trail maintenance today by myself. Nothing major just cleared some debris from the trail and blew the leaves off. At least you can see the trail now. I guess every little bit helps.


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

Although I do not do the serious trail work that some of you do (great work on some beautiful looking trials), in addition to volunteering my own time to maintain trails, I introduce student riders to maintaining the public trails behind our school as well as on state owned land around our area.

```

```


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

*trail work continues*

I know this threads been dead for a while but school's started up again so I'm back at it, getting the students out on their bikes and introducing them to volunteer trail work. "Many hands make light work", as the saying goes.

I'm also hoping that some of you will post pictures of bridges you've constructed seeing as I am in the process of getting permission to construct a bridge over a river. I know the town officials will ask to see what type of bridge I will want to construct so I need to see what options are out there. I have already contacted local NEMBA representatives and they are interested in helping but I as I've already stated, I want to see what bridge options are out there.

Thanks in advance for any photos or advice.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

This one was after Hurricane Irene... I cleared 6mi of trails over 3 days! Solo!

I decided to do it the old school way... With a bow saw and an axe!

I had a hiker stop and take a few swings with the axe... He got winded pretty quick and gave up.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Subscribed! I've been doing a bunch of trail work/maintenance for years out here in Hawaii.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

Take a look at this, it may have some answers for you.

Trail Bridge Catalog

Steve Z


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Mr. Biker, how long is the span? Local rocks available for base? Spring runoff height?


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Not exactly a bridge over water.... But I built this one.


----------



## Mendobikesprite (Nov 19, 2009)

*Your passion is showing*



gmats said:


> Subscribed! I've been doing a bunch of trail work/maintenance for years out here in Hawaii.


Riding trails where ever you live is fun and doing a little maintenance makes you feel like you're doing something special and you are! More riders should do a little maintenance it feels good and when you ride it with friends you can say I did. I bet you lose trails in Hawaii if there is nobody doing maintenance,the same where I live.Some days I load my Xtracycle and just ride around and fix things!


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

nugjug said:


> Riding trails where ever you live is fun and doing a little maintenance makes you feel like you're doing something special and you are! More riders should do a little maintenance it feels good and when you ride it with friends you can say I did. I bet you lose trails in Hawaii if there is nobody doing maintenance,the same where I live.Some days I load my Xtracycle and just ride around and fix things!


Yes, doing the trail work has two ulterior motives. First one is it feels good (work out) and I get to see the trails from a more close up, observant view instead of flying by them (Oh  that's two already). OK, 3rd is I get to enjoy them with friends without having to stop and hike a bike or break up the flow.

Yes, the trails get taken over pretty quick here in the jungles.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

gmats said:


> Yes, doing the trail work has two ulterior motives. First one is it feels good (work out) and I get to see the trails from a more close up, observant view instead of flying by them


Two great reasons, except snakes don't move for me when walking like they do when I'm riding.

I went out this morning and tidied up the drainage on a local 10km loop.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for reviving this thread. This has been a trail work year for me. We have been reviving an abandoned trail system in Virginia. The establishment of Roanoke IMBA (RIMBA) has made this possible.

Much of it looks like this

















With lots of Dereckto damage, mostly oak
























Short low quality video of one of the nastier sections we have worked on

Post trail work

















Thanks to all that do trail work!


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for this thread! I think it's great what you all do, so much so that I've looked into getting involved at my local forest trails. Turns out there's a group who sort out things to do with the whole forest, not just the trails. Looks like I'm going to be clearing some unwanted saplings. I get a 12 month parking pass after I've put 3 days in too, they're normally quite expensive as it's a popular tourist spot.


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

leeboh said:


> Mr. Biker, how long is the span? Local rocks available for base? Spring runoff height?


The span we will hopefully get to build over is roughly 30 feet. The west bank is a moderate uphill slope but the east bank is low and could flood if the river rises more than four feet. There are no rocks in the area that could be used for bases. The average depth for the crossing ranges from 8 to 15 inches but it can be 24 or more inches in the spring after the snow melts or after any excessive rainfall.

Thanks for the link Swampboy62. Those are some impressive bridges.

I'll keep researching various bridge options as I wait to hear if we get approval.


----------



## Larry_K (Jul 10, 2010)

Great thread. Even though it can be back breaking work I enjoy a day out in the woods creating trail/clearing after storms almost as much fun as actually riding. One payoff is that there's usually a few frosty beverages shared after the work is complete. With fall/winter looming we spent Saturday morning clearing a "high" section of trail that stays dry in wet months so it's ready to ride and we've had 3 work days on another trail in the past month to prep for a 6hr race coming up next month.

We had a 40ft bridge across a creek that was replaced this spring and we just reused a leftover section on a new route around a low spot that holds water all winter. The bridge was put into place back in 1992 and some was used to finish up the new bridge but there was enough left that we used it to cross a 3" deep drainage ditch that will hold water during the wet months. It's great when you can reuse old trail materials!

Doesn't look like it but this is a 12ft span across the ditch. We used 2x6 & 2x12 footers buried 9" deep on the ends so this bridge will NOT be moving anytime soon. We've built about 20 bridges using this technique and we're yet to ever have one move on us during flooding.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

So cool to see this thread pop back up! Thanks for all the trail work everyone!


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

Awesome stuff. I am the new "Trail Steward" of my town. Have cut 1.6 miles by myself this year (small loops). Having a "trail day" in a couple of weeks as people are out using it and wanting to build more. In total should be about 6 miles by next season, and a final total of 12 miles by 2014. Have logged over 500 hours myself....! Keep it up everyone.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Nice thread!

These pics were in 04 when we had 3 hurricanes in 6 weeks...it was brutal on the trails

I have not done my share of trail work for about 3 years now, this thread makes me want to get back to it :thumbsup:


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Two great reasons, except snakes don't move for me when walking like they do when I'm riding.
> 
> I went out this morning and tidied up the drainage on a local 10km loop.


Oh yeah, that's right. We don't have snakes here. Phew, forgot about that in most parts of the world.

Be safe out there............


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Mr Biker, 30 feet is a long span. Trying to get grant help? IMBA who be a great resource for that as well as design. What about a local voke/ tech school or maybe a college engineering dept for a project. Town conservation dept. help? The town will probably need an engineering signature to sign off on the design.


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

leeboh said:


> Mr Biker, 30 feet is a long span. Trying to get grant help? IMBA who be a great resource for that as well as design. What about a local voke/ tech school or maybe a college engineering dept for a project. Town conservation dept. help? The town will probably need an engineering signature to sign off on the design.


Leeboh, you're right, 30 feet is a long span. It may only need to be 20 feet but I went long in my estimate (we're still a long way away from actually measuring and designing). I have emailed NEMBA and was instructed to apply for their trail grant which I will do after all the legalities have been worked out. I have not looked into IMBA help but I may later in the process.

The local vocational school happens to be about a quarter mile away from where we want to build the bridge and I actually went to the metal fabrication teacher first (even before I went to the conservation committee) to see if the bridge may be something they are interested in helping to create. They are interested but reminded me that I would have to deal with the red tape. The town conservation is on board with the idea and they are the ones currently pushing forward with getting the legal approval.

It is a slow process but I will continue "fighting the good fight". Thanks to everyone who has posted helpful ideas as well as just sharing your trail work stories and photos, as always, they are inspiring.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Went for a ride today to check out the trails after all the rain the Northeast just received. Three downed trees but of coarse all on the trail. Post some trail maintenance pics tomorrow. Fun fact: the city owns the property so no chainsaws allowed, folding saw or axe only.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

All the tree's cut up, no pictures sorry, too busy sawing away. Though I meet a couple for out on there first MTB ride and they seemed to be have a blast riding. Something else happened but that is posted in OC and I'm leaving that out.


----------



## wfo922 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nugjug

What was your technique used for splitting your timbers?


----------



## Mendobikesprite (Nov 19, 2009)

*Wedges*



wfo922 said:


> Nugjug
> 
> What was your technique used for splitting your timbers?


I carry two wedges and a maul.I''m blessed to live in a redwood forest and it splits real easy!


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

Finally enough posts to include pictures. All I had was my little folding saw, which is why I didn't cut some of the bigger pieces back further. Figured I'd at least get it rideable. Fortunately someone with a bigger saw (or more skill ) came along right after me and cut them back the rest of the way.

There were a few other spots that needed work too, but none this bad. I did cut one tree I shouldn't have - after I cut the log across the trail I realized it had just been bent over by another tree falling on top of it and probably would have been fine once that tree was removed. :madman:

Before:









After:


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Two hours straight of sawing. Hit up another small tree as well. Thankfully those where the only downed trees. This by far was the worst tree *in pics* ever to saw through. It was like trying to cut steel. The other half of it is to the left same color.

No chainsaws because the city owns and neglects it as well.


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

It's been close to a month and the state still hasn't cleared this section of trail, so I took matters into my own hands. Literally. 

Before (mostly - I had obviously made one cut):







After:







Before:







During:







After:







Before:







After:


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

for those building/maintaining trails with a lot of leaf litter, a gas-powered leaf blower is the right tool for the job to clear tread fast. 
Also, this is the MOOTS trail builder's machine right here, although the Xtracycle is obviously a workhorse, too.
View attachment 805388

Never happier than out with the loppers and saw, trimming, lopping clearing. It gives you a totally different sense of the trail; restorative on so many levels.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Recent trash clean up day on one of my favorite trails: Don Valley in Toronto

We were a crew of 10 and each of us hauled 5 to 10 bags each from just one small section of forest


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm the "Trail Builder Guy" in our small town. I was able to build 2.7 KM of singletrack last year, with $3000, by myself. This year, I fund raised and wrote grant apps and have $10,000 to spend this year. Trying to generate more volunteers, and 4 KM more trail. 








Got a new tool for the trails.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Good on you for being proactive to secure funding to build more trails! Now about your new tool for the trails: What the heck is it?


ghglenn said:


> Got a new tool for the trails.
> View attachment 805538


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

June Bug said:


> Good on you for being proactive to secure funding to build more trails! Now about your new tool for the trails: What the heck is it?


Thanks. It is a 24" Brush Mower that can cut anything up to 2" in diameter. It is self-propelled, and can also cut any tall grasses and left-behind root balls. The new sections of trail are along a creek and I have to cut through large stretches of Thistle, native grasses, and saplings that were cut down by beavers.... It will also be used to do a quick mow down of any over-growth along existing trails.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

We have done tons of work in the last 15 years or so. Bridges are one specialty. I am a structural engineer so if you need some professional help let me know. No, I don't want your money.



























Edit - not sure why only one photo shows up but you can click on the others to see them. Don't have time to try to fix it right now.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ive gotten to where i enjoy building & maintenance almost as much as riding. If conditions are too bad to ride you'll find me out in the park with some kind of cutting or digging tool or flagging in something.

This day was 13 degrees f with a 30 mph wind. I was flagging new trail in the snow. My girlfriend wants to have me committed


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

ghglenn said:


> Thanks. It is a 24" Brush Mower that can cut anything up to 2" in diameter. It is self-propelled, and can also cut any tall grasses and left-behind root balls. The new sections of trail are along a creek and I have to cut through large stretches of Thistle, native grasses, and saplings that were cut down by beavers.... It will also be used to do a quick mow down of any over-growth along existing trails.


I was wondering, but it is kind of what it looks like - a walk behind bush hog (as opposed to tractor pulled). Pretty Cool.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm bumping this really old thread to hopefully revive it. I'll put some pictures in here soon.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

D'oh! We thought the upward pressure would prevent the tree from binding. Had to undercut it with a second saw.









I would say there was quite a bit of spring-back once the top was cut off.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

YACK!! Whoa, those scare me and I try to figure a way to cut and get it horizontal first. I hate cutting above my head.

I always travel with a wedge now days just for that reason. I cut and hammer a wedge in just in case. I use one of those plastic wedge like these.

Amazon.com: STIHL 0000 893 6882 10-Inch Felling Wedge: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

I can't remember a ride I've done where there wasn't some sort of trail maintenance involved. Whether it's as simple as pulling downed branches out of the way or rolling a rock or two into place to "fix" a problem I ALWAYS do something to make conditions better.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Been doing a lot of cutting now that spring is here. Thawed ground & high winds = lots of downed trees. Why is it always the top that falls on the trail? Been getting some good ideas for new trails at a State Park Ive been riding a lot more recently. Gotta get in touch with the steward there & bounce some ideas off of him 

One would add a switchback section to replace a dirt (mud) road climb, the other would be a good way to get back to the main trailhead. Its a killer trail on the way out but riding it backwards to the lot sucks. The other options are pavement and powerline, which also suck.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Agree'd, yes. Totally true.


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

Mr.Biker said:


> It is a slow process but I will continue "fighting the good fight". Thanks to everyone who has posted helpful ideas as well as just sharing your trail work stories and photos, as always, they are inspiring.


Well, I said it was a slow process and it was. Having to deal with two municipalities and multiple agencies as well as getting funding, thank goodness another gentleman stepped up and took the lead.

Anyway, the bridge and boardwalk were finally constructed and we're even going to get to cut some new trail later this year.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

WOW!!! Nice work!!!! Aloha!!!


----------

